# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Tapete

## Vael_Wolf

Salud!

Estoy pensando en comprarme un tapete para hacer juegos de cartomagia, que me recomendais?
Donde lo puedo adquirir?
Vivo en un pueblo (con aspiraciones a ciudad, pero, en fin..) y aquí me parece que no los voy a encontrar así por así.

----------


## fvelayos

Vael_Wolf, no es muy difícil conseguir un tapete, tan sólo hay que ir a una tienda de telas, de esas que te las venden al peso (en realidad, por metros) Es tela de fieltro y hay de muchos colores. Seguramente en tu pueblo saben dónde conseguir. En algunas tiendas de magia también venden. También he visto en grandes almacenes, con un pack de baraja + tapete, pero lo malo es que ya vienen con dibujos. En algunas tiendas de todo a 100 también.
En fin, de donde eres no creo que tengas problemas.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Te recomiendo que te compres un tapete con base de goma, ya que asi no se desliza. Tambien que no sea de fieltro, pues suelta como una pelusilla. En cualquier tienda de magia puedes encontrar. En las tiendas de magia por internet suelen tener, y suelen estar mas baratos.

----------


## fvelayos

En mi caso no me ocurre esto: ni se me desliza, ni se me hacen bolas. Esto es porque el tapete que tengo es bastante grande y de buena calidad. Es verdad que algunos fieltros sueltan esas famosas pelusillas. Pero hay fieltros de calidad (se aplican para todo tipo de usos, por ejemplo para las mesas de billar. los tablones de anuncios, etc)

Por cierto, Manel Vicenç, ¿de qué material está hecho tu tapete?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues es de una especie de terciopelo, con base de goma. La verdad es que no se como se llama ese material. Es muy suave al tacto, y si lo comparamos por ejemplo con el tapiz de una mesa de billar,  es mas blando, las bolas se frenarían pronto. Creo que es el mismo que venden en www.tiendamagia.com. Yo lo compre ya hace tiempo en otra tienda de magia por internet, y me salió barato. Tengo otro de fieltro, con base de goma también, y es mas "rasposo".

----------


## roma

Para empezar con un tapete normal verde de tres euros vale. 
Despues. A mi me gusta uno negro con un cierto acolchamiento, comprado en una tienda de magia, Viene muy bien para coger las monedas.etc,etc.

----------


## ITO

Nunca he utilizado un tapete para realizar mis trucos de magia.
Decidme, se nota mucho? o es solo comodidad y para crear ambiente.

----------


## ignoto

Se nota una barbaridad.
Yo suelo utilizar cualquier tapete comercial.
Para ensayar, el de Fournier. Es barato y grande.
Para las mesas, uno pequeño de color burdeos que compré en Penguin.
Para las mesas de restaurante uno plegable que me hice yo mismo.
Compré aironfix de terciopelo negro y lo pegué sobre dos cartones sujetos uno al otro con cinta americana (que hace de bisagra). No es muy estético pero funciona.

----------


## magomago

En cuanto a lo del tapete ,pues tampoco tengo ninguno favorito,solo creo que debe reunir 2 condiciones indispensables:
1:Que como han dicho en este foro tenga una base de goma para que no se deslice en algun momento critico
2.Que no suelte una especie de pelusilla que queda feo en las cartas y en las manos.
Y pues dentro de esas prioridades que tengo ,pues no he tenido ninguno que diga:Dios este tapete hace magia solo,ya que el resto lo haces tu.

----------


## magomago

Perdon,se me fue la olla y no me acorde de contestarle a ITO,si se nota usar tapete o no?...................UNA BARBARIDAD.
Intentar hacer una extension en una mesa sin tapete,y coger las cartas cuando no tienes tapete puede ser tambien un esfuerzo digno de un superhombre.
Asi que pues si que se nota y no es solo para crear ambiente.Hombre con una excepcion,si haces solo magia de salón con cuerdas,bolas,etc y lo unico que tienes es una mesa para dejar los aparatos,pues el tapete puede ser prescindible.Si te dedicas a hacer close-up es imprescindible.

----------


## MrKhaki

yo me hice con un trozo de madera de ocumen (marquetería y trabajos manuales) que me sobraba por casa un tapete, tal y como indica ignoto. Compré ironfix de color negro (terciopleo adherente) en una ferretería (se vende por metros), y ligé bien la tabla, y lo pegué. Como apaño sirve perfectamente para ensayar en casa... pero ... ohhhh... debería haber puesto algo esponjoso debajo. Para extensiones va muyyyy bien, pero cuando he querido hacer algún matrix (cartas con monedas) me era imposible, porque no estaba acolchado  :x El un futuro no muy lejano habrá que agenciarse un tapetito  :Smile1: 

Mi apuesta..... siempre por el negro  :Wink1:

----------


## Vael_Wolf

Hombre, yo seguramente lo haga como dices tu, MrKhaki, y en un futuro me agenciaré uno profesional  8-)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Vael_Wolf, si son baratos... comprate uno pofesiná  :Lol:

----------


## Vael_Wolf

Mi paga semanal estudiantil no me lo permite :D 8-)

----------


## otaku!

abra k conformarse con el mantel de la cocina!! 8)

----------


## fvelayos

Yo, de momento, pertenezco al club de todo a 1 euro y como no soy profesional prefiero comprarme las cosas buenas poco a poco. Sobre el tapete, y no quisiera ser pesado, que yo sepa, el que tengo yo es profesional y no porque me lo hayan vendido así, si no que es el que veo yo en todos los vídeos de magia. Cubren la mesa entera, a modo de mantel, tiene la ventaja que la gente puede sentarse alrededor y se pueden dejar las cartas en cualquier sitio (o monedas o lo que se quiera) No se desliza porque, por eso, porque es grande. Es blando porque lo compré así, grueso. No se forman pelotitas porque es de buena calidad y... es barato porque lo compré en un sitio de telas al peso. Y sobre el fieltro: a la tela no tejida se le llama así.
Pero luego, la magia que hago encima ya no es tan profesional como digamos...
Saludines, magiapoteros.

----------


## repente

Pues yo me he hecho uno baratito.
He comprado Airon-Fix negro (Terciopelo adhesivo) y lo he pegado sobre una madera contrachapada y la verdad que va de lujo, queda elegante y todo.

Eso si, resbala que da gusto (A ver si le pongo unos tacos debajo o algo) y coje mucho polvo.

Ah, si os animais, cuidado porque parece que no pero sino pegas con mucha delicadeja el terciopelo quedan burbujas o montañitas y queda fatal, ademas de que para hacer abanicos en la mesa y eso pues no triunfa, asi que cuidado y pegadlo bien !   :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Para que no resbale se le pueden poner debajo unos tacos de fieltro autoadhesivos que venden para los muebles.
Mejor que el iron-fix (yo me hice un tapete y no va mal del todo, ojo) me funciona el terciopelo de seda pegado sobre una lámina de goma eva (con pegamento en spray, si no se jode el invento). El único problema es que no es fácil de hacer y vale la pena hacer un par de pruebas con recortes.
Este tercipelo no se deshilacha, se puede limpiar con un cepillo para ropa, es suave y etc...
Además, la goma eva no resbala y es flexible.

----------


## repente

Hmmm, interesante.
Lo de la goma eva no se lo que es, es como lo de las alfombrillas de raton? Donde se podria conseguir?

Gracias por adelantado, y probare lo de los tacos, esos si se cuales son y la verdad que es buena idea, ya te contare que tal me queda y si puedo subo una fotillo y tal   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

La goma eva (se pide así) se puede conseguir en tiendas especializadas en trabajos manuales (no bricolage, ojo).
Se utiliza sobre todo en juguetería y si, hay alfombrillas de ratón con la base en goma eva pero no todas. De hecho, la mayoría no la usan porque resbala mas que otros polímeros.
Para que no resbale, se puede lijar y suele funcionar.

----------


## GreenLink

jeje...bien dicho (los materiales de la cocina), pero en tamaulipas mexico habra alguna tienda de magia o me tendre que conformar con lo que dice el mensaje anterior  :117:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Ignoto,
estas hecho un profesional de las manualidades  :D  ! por cuanto sale aproximadamente la goma eva + el terciopelo ?

----------


## ignoto

La goma eva la compró mi mujer. Le preguntaré y os lo diré en cuanto lo sepa.
En lo del terciopelo no os puedo ayudar porque yo aprovecho retales que me regala mi suegra (se dedica a coser trajes tradicionales valencianos).

----------


## ivanponi

yo, como cartomago, te recomiendo que te lo compres en un todo a 100. ahí venden.

----------


## teje00

La goma eva es baratísima un paño de tamaño cartulina sale por unos 2 euros como mucho, lo malo es que no es facil de encontrar, a no ser que vivas en una gran ciudad. Pero busca en tiendas especializadas en manualidades o pregunta a un profesor de plastica donde compra sus materiales, ellos saben mogollón de cosas de esas. (yo lo encontré a traves de una compañera profe de plastica)

----------


## repente

Os pongo unas fotillos de de mi tapete, el que os comente antes  :D





En la foto de abajo se aprecia lo que me comentasteis, de los tacos de filetro de los muebles y la verdad que no hacen mucho (deberian ser de plastico) pero si hacen el apaño.

Las medidas son 60 x 40 cm, y la verdad que me viene de sobra

Es pero que os guste, ciao !

----------


## ignoto

En otro foro, un mago (no recuerdo quien, pero en cuanto encuentre el hilo pondré su nombre) comentaba que una buena solución era hacerse con un pedazo de moqueta.

----------


## repente

Osea, un cacho de alfomfra no? Pues no es mala idea, estas arabes, medio finas...

En un caso de apuro, como son grandes y mas o menos baratas cubren perfectamente la mesa, no que muy elegante, pero si ameno... jeje

----------


## roma

En la moqueta se atascan las cartas. Lo digo por experiencia, aunque para un apaño vale. 
Un tapete se usa mucho por lo que yo me iría a uno comprado. De terciopelo o algo parecido arriba y algo acolchado y que no resvale, con goma o algo por el estilo. 
Un saludo.

----------


## miguelajo

Alguien sabe donde se pueden encontrar los tapetes ZEUS?
Ahora sólo encuentro los GIBSON y aunque la calidad es muy buena, uno se puede plegar sin problemas y el otro no...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## sacrone

yo uso un tapete de fournier, no es que sea muy bueno pero el precio n estaba mal. 4,50 € y ademas me venia con una baraja española y las intrucciones para jugar al mus... Hay queda eso. Lo que pasa es que yo soy de los que me gusta personalizar mis cosas y tengo pensado hacerme un tapete original comprando yo las cosas. Y a os iré pidiendo consejillos cuando empiece con el proceso.

----------


## TERRY

Yo me compre uno super chulo en una tienda de magia. Es grande y de terciopelo, ademas pega muy bien en mi sala pero como habeis comentado no tiene nada debajo que le impida deslizarse y al hacer una extension el tapete se va a la puñeta.
Quizá me equivoque pero me la sensación de que el que suele utilizar Tamariz cuando sale de invitado en algun programa de Tv es lo ideal. Tamaño justo, acolchado y con antideslizante.

----------


## hardmix

ya les comente una vez como hacer un tapete facil y a un modico precio

compren goma eva de 40x20cm 0.5 dolares
gamuza los 3 metros cuadrados (entiendase 1 ancho por 3 de largo) cuesta 2 dolares
y pegamento en spray este es un poco mas caro pero te sirve para hacer muchas cosas entre ello la baraja...... averiguen un poco mas el spray es el 3m algo asi como 10 dolares

preparacion(set-up)

1 corten la gamuza al tamaño de la goma eva
2 añadan una capa de pegamento en spray directo sobre la goma
3 con mucho cuidado hagan coincidir la gamuza sobre la goma
4 tomen una plancha de roma y en la temperatura mas baja denle un planchazo
5 deslicen su baraja

la goma eva sirve de anti-deslizante y la gamuza es especial puesto que las cartas no se corren.

ahora va en uds. si kieren redondear las puntas para que no quede tan cuadrado...

otra facilidad que tienen es que hay gamuzas y gomas evas de muchos colores

seria eso espero les sirva


saludos

----------


## ElGranDantón

> ya les comente una vez como hacer un tapete facil y a un modico precio
> 
> compren goma eva de 40x20cm 0.5 dolares
> gamuza los 3 metros cuadrados (entiendase 1 ancho por 3 de largo) cuesta 2 dolares
> y pegamento en spray este es un poco mas caro pero te sirve para hacer muchas cosas entre ello la baraja...... averiguen un poco mas el spray es el 3m algo asi como 10 dolares
> 
> preparacion(set-up)
> 
> 1 corten la gamuza al tamaño de la goma eva
> ...


Fíjate, Art Attack en un momento, jeje.

Yo tengo uno de tiendamagia, y me va muy bien... Eso sí, lo veo un poco sobrante de grosor. Pero por lo demás bien, aunque también es cierto que se echa de menos algún motivo o algo que lo adorne, que no sea tan soso.

----------


## Dante_Drums

yo uso uno de fieltro que usaba mi padre para el poker y me lo regaló v_V aunque los buenos son los que no sueltan pelusilla, y con goma por debajo para que agarren a la mesa

----------


## darkserch

hola

Yo me estoy haciendo uno con gamuza para pirograbar y talvez yo mismo lo adorne, todavia no se si adornarlo. A por cierto pegado en goma eva (aca se le conce como "fomi").

Ustedes como creen que se vea mejor, sin adornos o decorados (lizo) o con imagenes como los tipicos ases en las esquinas.??

chau :twisted:

----------


## hawyn yaur

yo uso el del "Magia Borras Cards", se que no es una maravilla pero me sirve para lo que deseo hacer

----------


## dreaigon

Yo si no pasa nada en almussafes si hay compraré uno porque tengo uno del todo a cien y hoy en una reunión familiar he hecho un poco de magia y mi tio me ha dicho qu eme compre uno y que me lo paga.

----------


## Lytton

Para los tapetes que crean pelusas, recomiendo usar un quita-pelusas. Se tarda apenas tres minutos en dejarlo como nuevo. Cuestan entre 5 y 10 euros (luego se puede utilizar la maquinita para adecentar jerseys y otras prendas).
Una amiga mía me dio unos tapetes usados de su bar, y tenían pelusas, les pasé el artilugio ese y han quedado bastante bien.

Para el cartomago que actua en público, yo recomendaría comprar uno profesional, son flexibles, no se arrugan, duran mucho, no resbalan ni les salen pelusas y la presentación es impecable. 

Saludos

----------


## Jorge80

Yo tengo el mismo que sacrone, creo. Es bastante grande y no va mal, lo malo es que en la mesa de cristal se mueve un poco. Ademas tambien aprendí a jugar al mus jajajajja   :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El tapete comprado es barato y dura un montón, me parece en principio una opción mejor que fabricarse uno, a menos que busques unas medidas especiales, además siempre hay que dar buena imagen y un tapete con pinta pro ayuda.

----------


## guilledc

Yo cuando hago juegos con cartas miniaturas uso el mouse-pad   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :shock:  :shock:  :?  :?

----------


## meneillos

Uno que me parece muy bueno es el que utiliza rené lavand en el close-up artistry, es lo suficientemente grueso para trabajar con comodidad, tiene una base de goma para que no deslice, no tiene marcas de dobleces que te hagan la puñeta (como el mio, que lo tengo que cambiar de una vez), aunque le dan colorido y tal, si están decorados con borados varios, son puntos en los que se pueden 'enganchar' las cartas si el tapete no es lo bastante grande y algo importante, al menos desde mi (modesto) punto de vista, es flexible lo que te permite ciertos juegos adicionales que con uno rígido sería más dificil (o imposible) (el más sencillo es ¿sabes como lo hago?, tengo un enano/duende aquí abajo, etc, etc). Hace poco me vi forzado a utilizar un tapete que era todo lo contrario (pequeño, casi transparente, soltaba pelusa, estaba dobladísimo, se deslizaba, un desastre vaya) y tuve que limitarme a juegos automáticos o que se ejecutan solo en las manos, aunque supongo que es el precio por no salir preparado de casa!!

Lo de las alfombras, no lo veo, cuando están nuevas, si son buenas, sueltan muchisima pelusa, aparte que seguramente sean demasiado gruesas, pero supongo que para un apuro valdrán mejor que nada

Un saludo, Lvis

----------


## Jaime

Yo desde el principio utilice el tapete que esta en TiendaMagia, os lo recomiendo altamente la calidad-precio es insuperable, además de ser para toda la vida.
Si estais dudando no lo penseis mucho y compraroslo, a mi me parece buenisimo, y de momento no he tenido ningun problema.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Ahora tengo yo una duda, tengo desde hace tiempo el tapete "profesional" este de terciopelo con base de goma que no resbala y tal, es como el que lleva Tamariz a la tele pero sin el reborde ese amarillo con los palos de la baraja. Y tengo un problemilla es negro, y no suelta pelusilla, sino que la absorve, si te fijas bien esta como recubierto de una especie de polvo blanquecino, lo sacudo y sacudo y no se va. ¿algun consejo? No puedo pasarle la aspiradora porque aqui no dispongo de ella, pero es lo unico que se me ocurre...

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Al que yo uso, que es parecido a esos, para quitarle "el polvillo" le paso un cepillo de los que en una dirección recojen y en la otra sueltan las pelusas.

Saludos

----------


## Namida

Y ya que hablais de hacerlo manual... ¿Os habeis planteao el tema de los colores? Seguro que sí... ¿Que recomendais?

Creo que en negro las cartas se realzan muchísimo más y se le quita importancia al hecho del tapete... aparte de que parece más elegante, pero no pensais que tras varios trucos en un mismo tapete negro queda más "monótono"? ¿Habeis pensado en la percepción de los espectadores? ¿No creeis que cansa más un tapete negro que uno verde?

A mi me pasó que tras varias personas haber usado uno negro, me daba la sensación como de "apagado, monónoto..." y el cambio de uno negro a uno verde alegra más. Los colores influyen mucho sobre nosotros, ¿debemos tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de elegir el color de nuestro tapete?

Que todo esto viene porque si veis mejor tener 2, uno de cada color, para usar depende de la situación.

(yo también estoy por comprar uno :P)

----------


## Tereso

Para mi gusto, Namida, la monotonía del tapete tiene que ver más con la del mago...

Por ahí andan grandiosos magos que jamás cambian sus tapetes de color:P

Igual, si encuentras una "forma mágica" de cambiar el tapete, quedaría muy bonita y le daría un lindo giro a tus presentaciones.

Saludos !!!!

----------


## Lucas Moobob

Yo uso un tapete VDF de los grandes adquirido en tiendamagia, y aunque soy novato, si que noto que todo sale mucho mas controlado, los abanicos en mesa, levantar cartas, giros y demas... enfin, me costo unos 15 euros pero valen la pena sin duda.

----------


## Sembei

Bueno, pues he tenido un rato "brico" y me he hecho un tapetillo.

_Material_:        terciopelo negro autoadhesivo y lámina de goma eva roja.
_Medidas_:        43x52 cm. Aproximadamente.
_Tiempo de confección_:        medir, cortar y pegar... unos diez minutillos. Jo**r como se pega el autoadhesivo! 


La verdad es que ha sido más que nada por experimentar. Diría que el precio ha sido más o menos 3 eurillos. 
He dejado un borde rojo alrededor del negro, para ver el efecto. De momento me gusta bastante. Si luego me canso de ver el rojo, corto y listo!  8) 

Dos problemas:

  1.- Me gustaría que fuese más blando. Tendría que ser más mullido, creo que Ignoto puso por ahí que el autoadhesivo no iba tan bien como en tela. Habrá que probar...

  2.- Se levanta un poco de los lados largos. No tiene suficiente consistencia. O tiene demasiada rigidez y conserva un poco la forma que coje al enrollarlo.  :roll: Bueno, son solo unos milímetros pero estaría bien que se adaptase totalmente a la mesa.


Ventajas: Diseño único y maravilloso, precio reducido, enrollable, ensuciable (ya veremos si es lavable, pero ensuciable seguro que lo es), y no hay nada como hacer las cosas uno mismo para valorarlas!

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Efectivamente la tela es mas mullida pero mucho (muchísimo) mas cara. Además es preciso pegarla con adhesivo en spray que es carísimo.
El caucho (o goma eva) se comercializa en varios grosores aunque es difícil encontrar los mas gruesos.

----------


## josep

El tapete es imprescindible.

Respetando todas las opiniones me cuesta creer

que no podamos comprarlo. De la misma manera 

que tenemos que comprar algunas barajas, algunos

libros, algún pañuelo, algún fp, algunas cuerdas...

Saludos màgicos.

----------


## Sembei

> El tapete es imprescindible.
> 
> Respetando todas las opiniones me cuesta creer
> 
> que no podamos comprarlo.


 :?: 

Pues claro que podemos comprarlo!  Faltaria más!

Pero dime ¿que tiene de malo fabricarnos nuestro propio material? 
¿Por qué hay que comprarlo todo prefabricado? ¿No se fabricaban los magos de antaño su propio material?

Si yo sé (más o menos) cómo hacerlo, y disfruto haciéndolo... es mi decisión. Igual que si me quiero hacer cartas trucadas o lo que sea. 

Además, son puntos de vista. Matizo: Las cartas son imprescindibles. El tapete es muy muy aconsejable (y útil), pero no es imprescindible para hacer cartomagia.

Disculpa si suena todo un poco gruñón, es que tengo un dia "discusivo". :twisted: 
Saludos!

----------


## hawyn yaur

extenderas la baraja en una mesa sucia y haras que la baraja no valga para nada? ( todo va enlazado, si no hay buen tapete las cartas duran menos)

----------


## dreaigon

Tambien se puede hacer magia sin mesa, de pie en el aire.

en ese caso no se necesita tapete

----------


## hawyn yaur

pero ciertos juegos ( basicamente los de hacer montoncitos) no se pueden hacer en aire( o es incomodo) por ejemplo: fuera del universo, regreso al futuro etc...

----------


## Sembei

> extenderas la baraja en una mesa sucia y haras que la baraja no valga para nada? ( todo va enlazado, si no hay buen tapete las cartas duran menos)


1) Mi matización sigue siendo acertada. La palabra clave es _imprescindible_.
2) ¿Mesa sucia? ¿Tu no limpias tu zona de trabajo?
3) Durante 2 o 3 meses, cuando empecé, no tuve tapete. Y en la mayoría de actuaciones para familiares y amigos, tampoco.  Un simple mantel, un pañuelo grande, etc ... Ahora resulta que no podía!
4) Me voy a dormir, que estoy mu mal de lo mío. A ver si se me pasa.

El tapete es un accesorio, no tiene TAAAAAAAANTA importancia. Me tendría que preocupar mucho más de mis juegos (especialmente presentación) y dejar los accesorios como no-preocupación para el futuro.

Salud!

P.S. : Ya lo he dicho por ahí, hoy tengo el día "cruzao". No es que esté aprendiendo a ser malvado y aterrador, no os preocupeis, es temporal.

----------


## hawyn yaur

Sembei escribió:


> 2) ¿Mesa sucia? ¿Tu no limpias tu zona de trabajo?



pues si pero una mesa no e slo mismo que un tapete, almenos para mi

----------


## zarkov

Yo cito a Giobbi:

"Compra el tapete en una tienda de magia o hazte tú mismo un buen tapete. No ahorres en esto. Recuerda que se trata de una herramienta básica, la cual debe ser de la mejor calidad".

Parece buen consejo.

----------


## josep

Cuando dije que el tapete es imprescindible solamente me

refería a mi. Sin él no sé trabajar. Es una costumbre.

Y si hay magos que no lo prefieren, pues muy bien.

Cada uno tenemos que trabajar con las herramientas que

nos sintamos a gusto.

Salud.

----------


## xion

Pues yo también me he puesto manos a la obra porque eso de fabricárselo uno mismo pues como que me ha gustado, así que por probar....

*Materiales:*

•Plancha de goma eva de 60 x 45 cm., precio en tienda de manualidades: 1´50 € eso si, es más bien finita, pero creo que es mejor para después poderlo enrollar.

•Tela verde "fieltro", las cartas van de lujo sobre el, precio: nada, asalto a la caja de la costura de mi madre.



•Adhesivo para pegar goma eva y tela, “COLA BLANCA”, recomendado por el de la tienda de manualidades, muy económica y encima pega de “p..a m…e”

*Tiempo de ejecución:*

•1ª parte: pegado de tela a goma eva, 5 minutos aprox. 

•2ª parte: secado de la cola, yo lo estoy dejando un día aprox.

•3ª parte: recortado de tela sobrante y redondeando de las esquinas: 5 minutos.

*Decoración:*

•Opcional, yo le he echo lo típico, los cuatro palos de la baraja y un borde negro en el controno del tapete.

*Técnicas decorativas:*

•Estarcido: Partiendo de un dibujo en papel, pasarlo a una lámina de acetato (plástico transparente) por medio de un rotulador indeleble, una vez pasado el dibujo al acetato, recortarlo el dibujo del acetato y con un pincel de estarcir o algo similar ir mojándolo en pintura acrílica, pero quitando la carga de pintura, es decir, que el pincel no este muy cargado, después ir dando golpecitos en los huecos del acetato para que quede marcado en el tapete el dibujo deseado y esperar que seque.

Espero que esto or sirva de algo, saludos mágicos para tod@s. :P

----------


## pablito_

xion   una preguntilla, la goma eva, la que tu compraste, se agarra bien a la mesa o la superficie donde lo pongas¿?¿? 

Es que yo he comprado una lámina de esas, y no le he querido pegar el fieltro todavía por que noto que la goma eva esta no se pega muy bien a la mesa, resvala un poco, no mucho pero resbala, es problema del material? o cuando pegue el fieltro deja de escurrirse??

----------


## xion

A mi no me resvala, la verdad es que se agarra bastante bien. En cuanto a que sea cosa del material no lo creo, ya que independendientemente del grosor de la goma eva está se adhiere igualmente. Haz la prueba y ya me cuentas, total no es muy caro así que se pueden hacer pruebas o sino prueba con un trozito.

Un saludo mágico :P

----------

